# Rehoming my dog, devastated and need reassurance.



## natalie09

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post here and unfortunately not something I really want to be posting. My partner has made the decision to rehome our wonderful 2 year old bernese mountain dog and I am devastated about it. I found out unexpectedly that I am pregnant with my third child a couple of months ago and have been struggling to get Murphy out on as many walks as he probably needs. My partner has had enough of the constant mud and says we can't have a baby crawling around on the floor. I've tried to sort the situation by steam cleaning the floors constantly and adding a gate to the kitchen to separate it but it's not good enough for my partner. He's also worried because murphy pulled me over when I took him out the other day and I fell quite hard. I understand what he is saying because realistically having three children is going to put a financial strain on us anyway and I am worried that he won't have enough attention when the baby comes. It's a struggle at the moment because I'm so busy at work, college and with my two children, however I really don't want him to go. He's a brilliant family dog and I know he would be great with a baby but my partner thinks he's is really unhappy. He's had dogs all his life and says he knows when a dog is not happy. 

I'm trying to put my own feelings aside and see it how murphy does but it's so hard. He probably would benefit more from going with a new family that can give him more time but that doesn't take away my complete adoration and love for him. 

What I want to know really is do dogs generally get on well in new homes? I can't bear the thought of him pining for us. He is only two so still young. I have been speaking to the bernese rescue place and he would go to a family that has been vetted and that matches him. Also how will I ever get over this? I've got this overwhelming sense of guilt that I'm afraid won't ever go away. 

I would really appreciate some help or advice and please don't think I am just getting rid of my dog this is really the last resort and I just want him to be happy, I don't want to keep him just for my own selfish reasons. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Apologies as I'm having a quick break from work, so if my reply seems a little short, it's not meant to be horrible in any way, but please contact the breeder of your dog, if they are a good breeder, first of all they will want to know of your decision, and secondly, they may take your dog back and find a good home for him. If contacting the breeder isn't an option, please contact a Bernese Mountain dog club, and ask for help rehoming him that way, they may have a breed specific rescue.

As I said, apols for the quick/short response, hopefully you'll be able to rehome via the breeder or a breed rescue. Do not advertise him on the freebie sites, he could be passed around numerous homes, or even worse, at least you know with the two routes I've mentioned, potential owners will be thoroughly assessed before he's placed in a new home. And believe me, he will be absolutely fine, I've rehomed much older dogs previously and they settled in absolutely fine


----------



## 8tansox

Sorry you're in this situation, sounds awful. Have you contacted the breeder to see if s/he will take the dog back? All reputable breeders should have this written into their contracts? 

If not, then personally I'd wait for the rescue to contact you, they usually do an excellent job of finding a suitable home. 

Many dogs are rescued and sad to say, they adjust to their new home and family really quickly, the people who are left without the dog don't fair as well. 

Again, sorry you feel you have to go down this route, but if you think it's for the best then either breeder or BM Rescue.


----------



## natalie09

Thanks for your replies. I don't want to contact the breeder to be honest, I tried contacting her a few times after getting murphy and she never got back to me so I don't think she would be interested. I have however been in contact with a bernese rescue place and they have people that have been vetted and will find him a home that will match his needs and personality. The lady there has really helped and thinks it's best to rehome him now whilst he's young if that's what we want to do. 

I'm actually really glad that dogs seem to settle quickly in new homes. The worst thing for me would be that he thinks I've abandoned him. We will be able to keep in contact and find out how he's doing too which I'm happy about but it just doesn't stop the devastation of having to let him go.


----------



## Weasellady

I don't think your heart is in this and it should be both you and your partners decision.
If your don't feel ready to let go then it may well leave you feeling low and depressed.
Would your partner be able to take the dog out for it's walks.
My daughter has brought her daughter up on her own for many years and has always had cats and dogs which she walked and also her daughter crawled around when she was a baby and never come to any harm, but in your case the dog is big and too much for you to walk when you are pregnant.
Perhaps a compromise with your partner, he walks the dog before and after work as my daughter does and you clean up after him.
Also, would your children resent the new baby coming along because their dog has been taken away.
I also had dogs and cats when my youngest was born, and for the rest of the time when they were growing up.
Don't agree to anything until you are satisfied that you want to rehome him as well.

On the other hand, if you do re-home him, there has been the best advise given.
I adopted my Evie from a small dog rescue because the lady who had her before had bad legs and said she couldn't walk her, and I have to tell you that doing it this way was the best way and Evie is loved so much.
I saw many advertized for rehoming on the web and was so worried as I have heard what happens to some of them after
Sorry I can't help you make the final decision, 
I just wanted to point out that I hope it works out, but you can manage with children and a dog and I think having a dog in the family is so beneficial to most children.
I hope all goes well for you, the dog and the baby.


----------



## natalie09

Thank you weasellady, although your post did make me cry a little! I've tried compromising with him but he is really busy with work at the moment and says he won't do it. If I'm honest he's never really taken to murphy I think he sees him as a nuisance, he keeps saying if you want someone to blame to blame him for rehoming murphy. Thing is if I do that I will probably hate him forever. 

My daughter was very very close to murphy a little while ago but doesn't pay him much attention anymore, my son had never really been fussed by having a dog so I'm not sure how it will affect them if he does go.


----------



## lostbear

Weasellady said:


> I don't think your heart is in this and it should be both you and your partners decision.
> If your don't feel ready to let go then it may well leave you feeling low and depressed.
> Would your partner be able to take the dog out for it's walks.
> My daughter has brought her daughter up on her own for many years and has always had cats and dogs which she walked and also her daughter crawled around when she was a baby and never come to any harm, but in your case the dog is big and too much for you to walk when you are pregnant.
> *Perhaps a compromise with your partner, he walks the dog before and after work as my daughter does and you clean up after him.*
> 
> This is a good suggestion if your partner is prepared to help - though it sounds to me like he has made his mind up. To be fair on him, I think that he is genuinely worried that you and/or the baby will be hurt if the dog pulls you over - and he is a dog which is big enough to pull over a buggy, too, if he tried.
> 
> Also,* would your children resent the new baby coming along because their dog has been taken away.*
> 
> This is also a good point. How old are your children? I would not use the new baby as a reason for parting with the dog. If you do have to let him go, make sure they know it is for the dog's good - that he needs a much larger home with lots of walks and plenty of room to run around during the day. Perhaps with other dogs of the same size what he could play with.
> 
> I also had dogs and cats when my youngest was born, and for the rest of the time when they were growing up.
> *Don't agree to anything until you are satisfied that you want to rehome him as well.*
> Agree here, too - though that is easier to say than do if it is going to cause friction between you and your partner. But it could push you into a state of depression, especially if you tend to 'baby blues' anyway, and that would make everyone's life a misery.
> 
> It's a very painful situation for everyone, and I hope it works out for the best for you, your children and the dog. You'll doubtless remember that young babies take a massive amount of care, you will be very tired, and you may not be able to walk him as often as he needs, which will make him even more inclined to pull when you do take him out, Are you able to let him have a free run off leash anywhere? Personally, I don't worry so much about mud as I think it's healthy to have a certain degree of exposure to germs, and it's not as though you'll be putting the baby down on a filthy floor.
> 
> On the other hand, if you do re-home him, there has been the best advise given.
> I adopted my Evie from a small dog rescue because the lady who had her before had bad legs and said she couldn't walk her, and *I have to tell you that doing it this way was the best way and Evie is loved so much.
> I saw many advertized for rehoming on the web and was so wor*ried as I have heard what happens to some of them after
> Sorry I can't help you make the final decision,
> I just wanted to point out that I hope it works out, but you can manage with children and a dog and I think having a dog in the family is so beneficial to most children.
> I hope all goes well for you, the dog and the baby.


This is so reassuring.

This poster has raised really good points. This isn't going to be an easy decision, but you have contacted a breed rescue and I am sure that they will do everything they can to place your dog in a loving and experienced home. Yes - he'll miss you. It would be a lie to say he wouldn't; but he is young, and he is adaptable, and if he gets a home where he is frequently walked, has lots of company during the day, and the people he goes to know his particular needs (and the rescue will make sure that they do), he will soon be too occupied with his new life to worry too much about his old one. Animals, like children, are adaptable, and a loving new home will soon become his own and he will be very happy.

WHatever decision you make, think of how it is going to affect the dog first. If you think that you can keep him, but ten end up having to part with him, it will be much harder for all of you. If you must let him go, then the sooner the better.

Hope all works out well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

natalie09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here and unfortunately not something I really want to be posting. My partner has made the decision to rehome our wonderful 2 year old bernese mountain dog and I am devastated about it. I found out unexpectedly that I am pregnant with my third child a couple of months ago and have been struggling to get Murphy out on as many walks as he probably needs. My partner has had enough of the constant mud and says we can't have a baby crawling around on the floor. I've tried to sort the situation by steam cleaning the floors constantly and adding a gate to the kitchen to separate it but it's not good enough for my partner. He's also worried because murphy pulled me over when I took him out the other day and I fell quite hard. I understand what he is saying because realistically having three children is going to put a financial strain on us anyway and I am worried that he won't have enough attention when the baby comes. It's a struggle at the moment because I'm so busy at work, college and with my two children, however I really don't want him to go. He's a brilliant family dog and I know he would be great with a baby but my partner thinks he's is really unhappy. He's had dogs all his life and says he knows when a dog is not happy.
> 
> I'm trying to put my own feelings aside and see it how murphy does but it's so hard. He probably would benefit more from going with a new family that can give him more time but that doesn't take away my complete adoration and love for him.
> 
> What I want to know really is do dogs generally get on well in new homes? I can't bear the thought of him pining for us. He is only two so still young. I have been speaking to the bernese rescue place and he would go to a family that has been vetted and that matches him. Also how will I ever get over this? I've got this overwhelming sense of guilt that I'm afraid won't ever go away.
> 
> I would really appreciate some help or advice and please don't think I am just getting rid of my dog this is really the last resort and I just want him to be happy, I don't want to keep him just for my own selfish reasons.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I a so sorry, what an awful position to be in you clearly love and and don't want your dog to go, but are being put under pressure from your partner to rehome him, and with the pregnancy too as that progresses and when the new borns here it sounds like if all the care and exercise would be left to you and will be really hard especially with two other kids.

Its possible if your partner would exercise him more and help, with the care of the kids and dogs, you may be able to make it work, but from what you say it seems like that's not going to happen.

I notice you say you have approached a specific Bernese Rescue, Im assuming it may be Bernese Rescue UK? If so its the best possible answer if you do have to give him up. Three of the dogs I have had over the years came from a specific Breed rescue, and like the Bernese rescue, New prospective owners do have to go through an adoption process. They are spoken to at length and interviewed about the breed and if it is the right breed for them, they also have to pass a home check, and the right dog is matched with the right owner and home. Pedigrees are not passed on, and the dogs are spayed or neutered before rehoming to ensure they wont fall into the wrong hands and be used for breeding. All the same criteria I had to go through. Breed specific rescues are usually run by people in the breed who know and love the breed and do it on a volunteer basis and do all they can to ensure the dog is happy and put into the right home with the right owners. They are also there to give advice and support to the new owners and dogs. So if you do have to give him up your are absolutely doing the right thing to ensure that he will have the best possible chance and a good future home. I notice too that with the Bernese welfare the microchip details actually stay in the Bernese welfares name, which means they can also keep track of the dogs that way, which IMO is an excellent idea.

It actually seems that there are two Bernese rescues there is also The Bernese Mountain dog Rescue Organisation but again these seem to operate the same rehoming criteria. Not sure which of the two you have spoken too, but whatever one it is you have absolutely as I said have gone about having to rehome him in the right way if it does come to it.

I hope this at least will have helped allay some of your fears and worries if you do have to give him up.


----------



## natalie09

Thank you for all your help and advice. I did try to write a reply to weasellady but it hasn't been posted for some reason. I really appreciate you taking the time to write that post, although it did make me quite emotional! 

My partner is worried, he's not being horrible about it all he just doesn't see any other option. His work is increasing at the moment, he's a self employed plumber, so most days he isn't home until 7pm. I try my best to take him out on my days off work but after he pulled me over last week I'm scared to walk down the street with him. 

My children are 4 and 6. My 4 year old daughter adores him, however lately I've noticed she hasn't been giving him much attention. My son has never really been that interested in the dog to be honest. I do really worry about my daughter though and how she will feel. I have spoken to both of them about it and have explained to them that he will have a lot more space and will be a lot happier in a new home and we will hear how he's getting on. My daughter said today she will be sad if Murphy goes, she doesn't know any different he's been around for as long as she can remember and she adores any animal. 

That is the other problem, I do have a history of depression that I am able to control now without medication. I've been on various courses and had one to one councelling but I'm scared that all that will go down the pan and I will end up depressed again. But like you said if Murphy isn't happy then I need to put him first.

We have a few big fields in our area, one being 5 minutes down the road, this is where I usually take him and I let him off the lead as soon as we get there. Sometimes I drive to the one a bit further and then let him go straight away without having to put a lead on him, however once I've got the three children he's not going to fit in the car and we can't afford to buy a new one. 

The mud can be quite a big issue, I've tried very hard to get him used to water so i can wash his paws off before he comes in but he hates it and there's no way i can make a dog that size have his paws cleaned. He has always been terrified of water. I have tried telling my partner that it is the winter too and things are always easier when spring comes but he just won't have it. The reason i bought the gate to section off the kitchen was so he could stay at one end, that end can get muddy and the baby will be able to stay the other side where it's clean. Then once his paws are dry he can come out. 

It's such an unbelievably hard decision to make but something I do really need to be sure about.


----------



## natalie09

Thank you very much sleddoghotel for replying, you have really helped to put my mind at ease. 

I would never advertise him on a website, I wouldn't want him going just anywhere. I will worry as it is if he has to go to people that he's been matched to let alone someone who picks him from an ad. I love him too much to risk anything bad happening to him. 

I have been speaking to someone from the Bernese Mountain Dog Club of great britain, they help to rehome Bernese as you said. They have been brilliant and said they do have people on their books that he could be matched to right away.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

natalie09 said:


> Thank you very much sleddoghotel for replying, you have really helped to put my mind at ease.
> 
> I would never advertise him on a website, I wouldn't want him going just anywhere. I will worry as it is if he has to go to people that he's been matched to let alone someone who picks him from an ad. I love him too much to risk anything bad happening to him.
> 
> I have been speaking to someone from the Bernese Mountain Dog Club of great britain, they help to rehome Bernese as you said. They have been brilliant and said they do have people on their books that he could be matched to right away.


Im glad it helped, Ive owned six dogs over the last 20 odd years, some obviously now no longer with me some that still are, five of those have been rescues, and they have all settled in quickly and remained here for the rest of their lives. Two lived to 14 and 14 plus, and my old girl whos 16 in April, came as a rescued 15mth old. Those were the three that came from a breed specific rescue run exactly the same as the Bernese breed rescues.

I really do feel for you, its an awful position to be in and have to give up a much loved dog. Please rest assured though if it has to be you are doing the right thing in the best possible way.


----------



## lostbear

natalie09 said:


> Thank you for all your help and advice. I did try to write a reply to weasellady but it hasn't been posted for some reason. I really appreciate you taking the time to write that post, although it did make me quite emotional!
> 
> My partner *is worried, he's not being horrible* about it all he just doesn't see any other option. His work is increasing at the moment, he's a self employed plumber, so most days he isn't home until 7pm. I try my best to take him out on my days off work but after he pulled me over last week I'm scared to walk down the street with him.
> I'm sure that you are right. He cares about you an your unborn baby and doesn't want anything to go wrong
> 
> My children are 4 and 6. My 4 year old daughter adores him, however lately I've noticed she hasn't been giving him much attention. My son has never really been that interested in the dog to be honest. I do really worry about my daughter though and how she will feel. I have spoken to both of them about it and have explained to them that he will have a lot more space and will be a lot happier in a new home and we will hear how he's getting on.* My daughter said today she will be sad if Murphy goes*, she doesn't know any different he's been around for as long as she can remember and she adores any animal.
> 
> Of course she will - but again she is young and adaptable, just as Murphy is. They will miss each other, but not for too long (though expect her to throw it in your face for the next 20 years when she isn't getting her own way! The new baby will be a big distraction for her when s/he arrives. Perhaps you could involve her in the preparations - choosing a toy or two, or an outfit. Talk about how lucky the baby is to have a big brother and sister to help them grow up. Stuff like that. Maybe she could even draw a picture of Murphy to go in the baby's room, so s/he sees what the dog was like - and I'm sure that you can get a report or two to reassure her.
> 
> That is the other problem, I do have a history of depression that I am able to control now without medication. I've been on various courses and had one to one councelling but I'm scared that all that will go down the pan and I will end up depressed again. But like you said if Murphy isn't happy then I need to put him first.
> I hope I didn't frighten you with the talk of depression, but it's something to be aware of. If you decide to let Murphy go, be aware that IT IS THE RIGHT THING FOR *ALL* OF YOU. He absolutely will not be abused or treated inappropriately - whoever gets him will be carefully selected and will love him to bits!
> 
> And, if you are unable to give him what he needs because you have to spend so much time with your baby (and you will be tired), you will worry yourself into a depressed state anyway.
> 
> We have a few big fields in our area, one being 5 minutes down the road, this is where I usually take him and I let him off the lead as soon as we get there. Sometimes I drive to the one a bit further and then let him go straight away without having to put a lead on him, however* once I've got the three children he's not going to fit in the car and we can't afford to buy a new one. *
> 
> This is also something to bear in mind. You will want family days out - at the moment you can take Murphy, but if you have to leave him at home, how happy will any of you be - he will be upset at being left, and you will not be able to enjoy your day for worrying about getting back so he can go out for a wee.
> 
> The mud can be quite a big issue, *I've tried very hard to get him used to water so i can wash his paws off before he comes in but he hates it and there's no way i can make a dog that size have his paws cleaned.*
> 
> Long-haired dog, too - not easy to groom and keep clean.
> 
> He has always been terrified of water. I have tried telling my partner that it is the winter too and things are always easier when spring comes but he just won't have it. The reason i bought the gate to section off the kitchen was so he could stay at one end, that end can get muddy and the baby will be able to stay the other side where it's clean. Then once his paws are dry he can come out.
> 
> It's such an unbelievably hard decision to make but something I do really need to be sure about.


Yes - you do need to be certain, and it isn't easy. Your partner is worried about you. You have a large dog (I don't know what the exercise needs of this breed are, but he will take some grooming I imagine.) which will easily be able to pull over a buggy if he gets over-enthusiastic on a walk - and could also knock over a little one as s/he is learning to walk. I'm sure he is a very gentle boy - he is used to children - but if he is under-exercised he will get over-excited easily.

Reading this, I see that I am practically telling you to part with your dog - I'm sorry, I don't mean to. This is a decision only you and your partner can make. Perhaps if you make a list of pros and cons regarding keeping Murphy, it might help you to come to a decision.

The problem is that you love him. You are worried about what will happen to him, and you will miss him tremendously. But think as well that

a) he'll have a good home (I can practically promise you that)

b) he'll settle into it very quickly

c) your children will soon adapt to not having a dog in the house

d) you will have the opportunity to get the rest you need to keep yourself and your baby healthy

e) you will adapt to not having him around - especially when the baby arrives

Depression is terrible - it doesn't just affect the sufferer, it affects the whole family. I suffer it myself (like you, mine is controlled with medication), but one of the symptoms is that you feel excessively guilty about things, and this stops you from seeing clearly what the best courses of action are.

Wishing you the best. Whatever you decide, there will be times when you wish you'd decided the other way. Don't beat yourself up. Just try to accept that you are doing the best that you can, and we all have regrets about stuff, no matter how well things turn out.


----------



## natalie09

Lostbear thank you so much for your honesty, reading your post has helped a lot. I'm definitely going to write a pros and cons list and if the decision is to rehome him I'm going to try not to feel guilty about it and focus on my children and the baby. You are right, when the baby does come I will feel guilty if I can't take him out as much as he'd like and that could also lead to depression. It's just so heart wrenching. I've spoken to a few friends and family about it and most are a bit shocked to be honest and I get the feeling they think I'm heartless and I'm thinking if rehoming him for selfish reasons when that isn't the case. Murphy's happiness will always come first. I just really don't need the guilt trip from people. 

Honestly though thank you so so much Lostbear for taking the time to reply x


----------



## ShaZ4271

Hey don't be sad!! Your hormones are going to be giving you mixed emotions hun, although I have been reading your posts/replies with a lump in my throat...
My Rotti was stolen from my home back in 2002 which was devastating to my daughter & myself at the time & still affects us now, I'll explain why... We got 'Dooba' at 5.5weeks & my daughter was 3, so they grew up together & were EXTREMELY close, not knowing where she was, who had her, if she was alive, was she being treated well, etc etc & so on...to this day I've no idea of the answers to all the previous questions & miss her badly. The police didn't do a thing. Yep my flat got burgled, trashed & various items taken along with the most precious thing next to my daughter & they didn't care 1 iota. Even knowing who it was that was responsible didn't push them to do anything. I'm still biding my time for the opportunity to exact revenge for what the guys did to my family. However, your situation is obviously different & very hard for you to deal with. I believe deep down you know what the right thing to do is but, exploring every part of your options is still possible. Do you use a HALTI head collar or GENTLE LEADER when you walk him? I found the gentle Leader amazing for both of my Rotti's when they were together as I'm not very strong & they were! If you have the time to get him used to it you'd be able to walk him easily then you'll be able to push a pram control 2 kids AND walk him! If you can't separate the issues your partner has brought up as reasons for rehoming him, you won't be able to deal with them properly or tick them off as resolved. Write each pro & con down so you can both see what can be done, if anything hun. If you find he has to go then I'd advise you to stick with the rescue group for his breed, they'll do everything they can in his best interests & that's a given. You'll miss him yes, he'll have new things to discover & learn & his new people will have him doing stuff to keep him interested & busy so he can't miss you! Don't get me wrong tho, he won't forget you but his new place will be so good that he won't blame you for giving him to them, as long as they take him directly from you rather than him be stuck in a noisy kennel for however long with time to think about his life with you he'll be fine & virtually unaffected by the changes. I'm having trouble trying to find someone to take my friends Staffy at the moment, there's far too many dogs at rescue centres for a run of the mill Staffy to add to them! As you have a large breed dog that is pedigree & people who want this breed usually have good knowledge of them & already made sure they have what it takes to own one. The rescue people will thoroughly vet them & you can make sure you pass on his likes, dislikes, what he does in certain situations (or doesn't do!).You're going to be extremely busy with a new baby & your older 2, you really need to think about your own needs at the end of the day as you've contacted the centre, that shows you only want the best for him already I promise hun. It will be upsetting for you all but as I've said, a new baby is exhausting & time consuming! Unless you have a child that's old enough to help with the pooch I don't think you'll find another way. Do you have any family or friends who might take him? Would you want to see him is another thing to think about? I wish I could take him for you but I'm in a wheelchair & can't even walk myself! I don't envy you but if I can do anything to help, I'll be back here occasionally to see how you're doing. I honestly think you have made your decision & whatever you do, good luck & my thoughts are with you. Xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Good Luck with rehoming your big baby! One of my all time favourite breeds, always wanted one but never had the cash at the right time! :closedeyes:


----------



## Charity

I felt really sad reading this thread as I can see what an awful dilemma you are in and how much you love your dog and really care about his welfare. It's so refreshing after some of the stories you read. Try not to be too concerned about what other people think, they don't understand your situation. You've had a lot of great advice here and its obviously no use struggling on in your situation. I'm sure your OH is worried that things may be too much for you but some men just aren't good at how they deal with things. If you let your dog go, just remember it's humans who have the emotions and worry. He will miss you to start with I am sure but if he is in a new loving home, he will soon settle into a routine with his new folks and be fine. Ask your OH if you can sit down together and discuss all the options so that you come to the right decision together rather than you feeling you are being pushed into it. I'm glad that you've already found somewhere you are happy he can go to get a new home. If you can keep in touch for a while, you will feel better knowing he is happy and can then move on, you and the children. Wishing you all the best, you are being very brave and sensible.


----------



## Tails and Trails

i had three big long haired dogs that got muddy, muddy carpets, and a baby crawling on the carpet.

it was fine

we used a stairgate, just hoovered, every now and again hired a rug doctor, and we put a baby crawling mat on the carpet anyway.

the dogs just dried off behind the stairgate or in their dog crates anyway.
and we gave them a towel down

it was easy, the health visitor wasnt bothered, and its good for infants to be exposed to some germs, strengthens their immune system


----------



## HandsomeHound

Natalie, I just want to add my opinion as someone who's rehomed a large dog. You've done the right thing contacting breed rescue, because as you've been told, they do stringent checks on potential new owners to ensure that your dog will be going to the best home possible.

You're a caring owner who's just trying to do the best, so rest assured if you do give him up, his new owners will love him as much as you do. Our Dottie came to us last year, aged 2 1/2 yrs. She settled in really quickly, and hasn't been any problem at all. I realise not everyone has the same experience, but dogs are very adaptable, and she's the second dog we've rehomed through the breed rescue, very successfully.


----------



## natalie09

Hi

I wanted to post to say thank you for all of the replies I had on this thread. I wanted to look through and remind myself of the great advice I had received around this time last year and found that others had replied too. 

Just to update I did make the agonising decision to rehome my dog in the end and he now lives with a wonderful retired couple and their older Bernese Mountain Dog. He is so happy and it really was a happy ending for him. The couple were only fostering him but loved him so much they decided to keep him, I can't blame them he is amazing! Unfortunately not a day goes by where I don't think of him and I wish there could have been a way to keep him with me. 

Thanks for reading. I just wanted to say thanks for all the support and help you all gave me at the time it was really reassuring. 

Natalie x


----------



## lostbear

natalie09 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to post to say thank you for all of the replies I had on this thread. I wanted to look through and remind myself of the great advice I had received around this time last year and found that others had replied too.
> 
> Just to update I did make the agonising decision to rehome my dog in the end and he now lives with a wonderful retired couple and their older Bernese Mountain Dog. He is so happy and it really was a happy ending for him. The couple were only fostering him but loved him so much they decided to keep him, I can't blame them he is amazing! Unfortunately not a day goes by where I don't think of him and I wish there could have been a way to keep him with me.
> 
> Thanks for reading. I just wanted to say thanks for all the support and help you all gave me at the time it was really reassuring.
> 
> Natalie x


Natalie - well done!

You made a courageous choice, and I think, the right one. You were not in a position to give your much-loved dog what he needed in regard to his exercise requirements, and you thought of him above all else when you re-homed him - and as you say, he has a wonderful home with a loving couple who will be with him almost all day and will be able to fulfil his physical as well as his emotional needs.

You and your daughter will get used to not having him around (though he will always be in your hearts), and you will have the time to devote to your family - because although your dog is important, your children are even more so - you also need to look after yourself and after them.

It will take a great worry off the mind of your partner, too - he must have been very concerned about your safety, especially after the dog pulled you over.

Thank you so much for updating us - and every blessing for you, your family, and your new baby.


----------



## lilythepink

very hard decision for you but seems like all ended right in the end. Well done.


----------



## Weasellady

Hi Natalie,
I hope all is well with you and the new baby. (boy or girl?)

Speaking as a mature adopter, it's been fifteen months since I adopted my little Evie.
I'm sure that the lady who last had her did the right thing for Evie and for herself, as I have the time and patience to keep working with her to get her over the fear aggression with other dogs when we go out for a walk.
She is improving each day and I can't imagine her not being here. We love her to bits.
It's sounds like your boy has landed himself with someone who will love him as much as you did, and being mature person couple ourselves I can say that I'm sure your boy will be as happy and getting plenty of love from his new humans.
The good thing is that you know where he has gone and that he will be well looked after.
Our little dog has given us so much happiness as I'm sure your boy is doing for the nice people who have adopted him and now you can enjoy your family knowing that he is safe and happy. XXX


----------

